# Ripping wood columns



## slider06 (Sep 25, 2009)

Advice on ripping 8" wood columns in half, to be installed around existing lolly columns.Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How long? Type wood? Thickness of wood? Square/round or what?

Information is always helpful.

G


----------



## slider06 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry bout that George C.The columns are 8" round 8 feet long not tapered 1 and a quart " thick , pine.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am sure a guy could build a fixture that rests on the columns, like from 2X4's that acts as a guide/saw sled...but I am going to have to go with the easy way. Find your center on opposing faces and simply snap a chalkline. I have a couple circular saws with a laser for following said chalk line. Take your time and it should be a piece of cake/work perfectly.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slider,
fasten a piece of 1x or 2x to it and run it across the table saw. The plank will keep it tight up against the fence and keep it from rolling. Just have someone help you guide it through. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Slider,
> fasten a piece of 1x or 2x to it and run it across the table saw. The plank will keep it tight up against the fence and keep it from rolling. Just have someone help you guide it through.
> Mike Hawkins


I like this idea or the 2x2(4) cradle. 

I would never be able to saw a straight line with or without the laser guide. That is very dependent upon personal ability.

G


----------



## bob h. (Aug 29, 2007)

Tilt the bandsaw table 45 deg. Install aux. fence and fasten (tack nail) a 1x2 or so to prevent rotation. Best if you've got a helper!

Bob


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Why tilt the table?*

If you have a bandsaw that will cut an 8" tall piece that's great, but titling the table won't serve any purpose here. A circular saw and a straight edge guide it the best/safest method on a large, long piece like these columns. Just make 2 - 8" squares, mark off your 4" cut lines on 2 opposite sides, and center them and tack them on either end of the column to support guides and secure the column. 3/4" ply will work fine. Move your guide to the offset from the blade on the saw base and you'll end up cutting right down the center. You'll end up cutting through the squares the depth of the wood, but they wont fall apart, and the column won't shift. Then you flip it over, reset your guide or if you've made two, make the final cut on the opposite side. :thumbsup: bill 
FYI, Don't ask me I've never had to do this.:laughing:


----------



## bob h. (Aug 29, 2007)

Tilting the table on the bandsaw forms a natural v-block to cradle the round workpiece--done all the time. If you get it centered, it will have no tendency to rotate. you do need about 10 inches under the guide to do an 8 inch round this way.

Bob


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you say so, but*

The fence would have to be at least 7" tall to make the cradle. Then you need all sorts of work support rollers etc. Not my idea of a good work solution for a operation that is 16' from end to end. Don't ask me I've never had to do this however. :no: bill


----------

